# Speaking of Spiders



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

This spider was in my house and I caught it and put it outside. Anyone know what kind this is?


----------



## bmoor (Jun 3, 2007)

I believe that is a Wolf spider. We sometimes get those inside when the weather starts turning cold in the fall. They are solitary spiders that don't spin webs, but hunt their food instead. They eat a lot of pests, so they are good the have around. When we saw one the first time, my wife flipped. They look big and mean, but are really harmless.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Here's a fun look-it-up site. I always forget what I'm looking for when the photos are good.

http://www.spiderzrule.com/spiderphotos.htm


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

Round here we call that one a "big un"


----------



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

I caught this wolf spider in our house. It was pretty good size and ran quite fast. My wife still thinks I am crazy for my catch and release ways.


----------

